# Shift Boot



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

I have a 95 200sx SE with the weird coil like shifter, will a leather shift boot from a 91 Sentra fit it? or if I wanted to get a new one from a SER where could I find one?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*B14*

I hate that boot myself. I purchased the OEM boot from a B14 SE-R. It was the easiest mod I have installed to date. You can get one from www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

theres one on ebay from a 91 sentra, would that fit a 95 200sx?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not without modification. A brand new OEM one was only $45 from the dealer.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

if your boot is the same one i'm thinking off, i.e.- black, rubbery, accordian-looking, I ended up modifying mine to make it look one of a kind by putting a few slices in it and compacting it into the paneling. This might sound tacky, but its been one of the things I got the most questions about at shows- how did I do it- just goes to show the ugly ducks are capable of change-


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I know this is a REALLY old thread. But wes, you said that you can find those at mossy. Are they no longer available or am I just less internet savy(sp) than i thought?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> Hey, I know this is a REALLY old thread. But wes, you said that you can find those at mossy. Are they no longer available or am I just less internet savy(sp) than i thought?


The intErweb sucks. Just call them I KNOW they sell them.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Alright, I'll have to do that. Does it come with the trim ring and retaining clip thing too?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> Alright, I'll have to do that. Does it come with the trim ring and retaining clip thing too?


Yes sir, snaps in place in seconds.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice, I will prolly only have the actual boot for a while because i heard the redline products one looks better on a SS.


----------

